# Is it possible to build muscle with diabetes T2



## belugalad (May 26, 2019)

I'm not lifting weights but have been using an exercise bike,I'm wondering though when I shed the pounds will my leg muscles get any bigger or does diabetes stop that from happening?
I'm 14 stone now but I want to lose more weight then I will start doing push ups and sit ups etc,at the moment I'm increasing my fitness and losing weight


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 26, 2019)

I used a pretty intense exercise regime to lose weight and minimise my diabetes symptoms. Triathlon training and exercising using weights. As a result I lost about 15 kilos and ended up with a really excellent physique for a sixty year old. So type 2 diabetes certainly doesn't stop you from building muscle. More recently I have been less able to train due to some minor injuries and other commitments, my muscle tone has got visibly worse. This seems to demonstrate that you really have to keep at it to avoid sliding backwards. It is worth noting that muscle weighs more than fat, so as you get into better shape, the mirror is sometimes better than the scales for telling you how you are doing.


----------



## belugalad (May 26, 2019)

Chris Hobson said:


> I used a pretty intense exercise regime to lose weight and minimise my diabetes symptoms. Triathlon training and exercising using weights. As a result I lost about 15 kilos and ended up with a really excellent physique for a sixty year old. So type 2 diabetes certainly doesn't stop you from building muscle. More recently I have been less able to train due to some minor injuries and other commitments, my muscle tone has got visibly worse. This seems to demonstrate that you really have to keep at it to avoid sliding backwards. It is worth noting that muscle weighs more than fat, so as you get into better shape, the mirror is sometimes better than the scales for telling you how you are doing.


Thanks @Chris Hobson I hope the injuries clear up soon,I shall plough on with my new fitness regime,I'm 2 stone lighter than last year 1 stone was shifted after diagnosis a couple of weeks ago,Im looking forward to losing more weight,I love walking in the morning,I see my life in such a different light now


----------



## Drummer (May 26, 2019)

I have gone back to work servicing knitting machines as in the last two years I have found that I am able to hoist them off the floor or flip them over again.
I used to wear XXL clothes and I bought a pair of M size trousers a few weeks ago and was surprised to discover that I can get into them.
My weight is not going down, but my size is.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 26, 2019)

Having to replace clothes due to changing shape was a thing for me. I had sent several pairs of Jeans and a suit off to the charity shop because I thought that I would never fit into them again. Later I had to buy replacements as I diminished in size.


----------



## belugalad (May 26, 2019)

Chris Hobson said:


> Having to replace clothes due to changing shape was a thing for me. I had sent several pairs of Jeans and a suit off to the charity shop because I thought that I would never fit into them again. Later I had to buy replacements as I diminished in size.


I gave a lot of my friends clothes over the years so I know what you mean,I have only been able to fit in a pair of jeans that just happened to have some elastic in them,but it will be nice to fit in to some of my trousers that I grew out of in the last couple of years


----------



## belugalad (May 26, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I have gone back to work servicing knitting machines as in the last two years I have found that I am able to hoist them off the floor or flip them over again.
> I used to wear XXL clothes and I bought a pair of M size trousers a few weeks ago and was surprised to discover that I can get into them.
> My weight is not going down, but my size is.


That's great that must have been a good feeling,I have the lost in weight this year the best part of the weight of my mountain bike,if you look at it in those terms it's amazing what you were carrying around


----------



## KARNAK (May 26, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I gave a lot of my friends clothes over the years so I know what you mean,I have only been able to fit in a pair of jeans that just happened to have some elastic in them,but it will be nice to fit in to some of my trousers that I grew out of in the last couple of years



Keep doing what you are doing, I went the other way lost 3.5 stone upon dx. Now have to watch which shorts (mostly) to wear, thank goodness for elasticated waists.


----------



## Rose73 (May 30, 2019)

Hi 
I am really frustrated and confused about diabetes that I have been diagnosed last year 
I did everything but doesn’t show any improvement 
I lost around two and half stone 
I changed my food , I started to be scared when I am eatin , I have feeling everything is not good to eat
My HBA1C not improving at all and when I do daily test using my kit for sugar level , I got shocked that always in morning very high 
I am really stressed and can’t cope with my life because of that 
Any advise 
Any help


----------



## Drummer (May 30, 2019)

Are you still eating carbohydrates?
A type two can usually see improvement in Hba1c and day to day glucose levels by reducing the dense carb foods such as bread rice pasta potatoes and pastry and then fine tuning the lower density foods meal by meal.
There is a lot claimed for wholegrain and low GI - but as far as I can see from trying out the supposedly 'safe' foods - my gut never got the memo and just digests them like everything else.


----------



## Docb (May 30, 2019)

Ban said:


> Hi
> I am really frustrated and confused about diabetes that I have been diagnosed last year
> I did everything but doesn’t show any improvement
> I lost around two and half stone
> ...



Have you been back to your GP or diabetes nurse to ask them for advice?  They know a lot more about you than we do and should be the first port of call.  You have made a good start for getting on top of things by loosing some weight and having a meter and if you can get a plan for the future sorted with your GP you can build on that.


----------



## Rose73 (May 30, 2019)

Docb said:


> Have you been back to your GP or diabetes nurse to ask them for advice?  They know a lot more about you than we do and should be the first port of call.  You have made a good start for getting on top of things by loosing some weight and having a meter and if you can get a plan for the future sorted with your GP you can build on that.


I did attend course for Daibetic which has been referred by my Gp 
I am following everything I learnt but I just had feeling that whatever I eat not good for me


----------



## Rose73 (May 30, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Are you still eating carbohydrates?
> A type two can usually see improvement in Hba1c and day to day glucose levels by reducing the dense carb foods such as bread rice pasta potatoes and pastry and then fine tuning the lower density foods meal by meal.
> There is a lot claimed for wholegrain and low GI - but as far as I can see from trying out the supposedly 'safe' foods - my gut never got the memo and just digests them like everything else.


So can you tell me which type of bread is safe for T2 ???


----------



## Drummer (May 30, 2019)

I only eat a very low carb bread - from Asda, which is 4 gm of carbs per slice - it looks like a brown brick and is called protein bread, or one I make myself with loads of nuts and psyllium husk added to my usual recipe and baked in muffin tins


----------

